# Claiming State Pension In The UK & Ireland



## paul44 (12 Nov 2022)

I am a year away from retiring and I have enough credits to be able to claim pensions in both countries simple question is this allowed?

The Irish gov websire is confusing and only mentions using credits from another country if your falling short of the 520 here.

I don't need to do that so can anyone confirm if this is allowable?

Thanks


----------



## Yam1960 (12 Nov 2022)

Yes. Lots on here have been done so, and I plan to do it. You can apply for each separately - via International Pensions Centre in Newcastle for UK. Some people have done everything through DSP in Sligo, but as I will qualify for a full state in each, I intend to apply separately.


----------



## mct1 (12 Nov 2022)

I've been drawing the UK and the Irish full state pensions for a few years - if you qualify for both you can get both. For the UK pension you deal with Newcastle until you apply (forecasts, voluntary contributions etc) and the application itself can either be done through Sligo or direct to the UK International Pension Centre. I went through Sligo and there was no problem at all.

I feel very fortunate to have both just because I happened to move here at the middle of my working life.


----------



## Look ahead (12 Nov 2022)

You do not need to contact Sligo or Newcastle. The application forms for both pensions are available online. Apply for UK one first.


----------



## Conan (12 Nov 2022)

This is the "anomaly " in the Irish system  whereby someone who only enters the PRSI system (say) in their late 40's or early 50's and pays PRSI from then until retirement can currently get a full pension (under the Averages calculation). And if they worked previously in the UK for the required years they can also get a full UK pension. 
This is why it is proposed to move away from the Average system and change to the Total Contribution Approach (1/40th for each year of PRSI Contribution) starting on a phased basis from 2024. A much more equitable system.


----------



## 3CC (13 Nov 2022)

Look ahead said:


> You do not need to contact Sligo or Newcastle. The application forms for both pensions are available online. Apply for UK one first.


HI - why do you say to apply for the UK state pension first?  Thanks.


----------



## Lisgoold (13 Nov 2022)

mct1 said:


> I've been drawing the UK and the Irish full state pensions for a few years - if you qualify for both you can get both. For the UK pension you deal with Newcastle until you apply (forecasts, voluntary contributions etc) and the application itself can either be done through Sligo or direct to the UK International Pension Centre. I went through Sligo and there was no problem at all.
> 
> I feel very fortunate to have both just because I happened to move here at the middle of my working life.


I'm very nearly 63. Still working, in UK, and already qualify for full UK state pension.

From memory, I have 887 prsi contributions. Most or all on here seem to think I would get something from that. The doubt in my mind is mainly down to this guide. As I meet all of these bullet points, until that last one.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Nov 2022)

Lisgoold said:


> From memory, I have 887 prsi contributions.


If you register for myWelfare you can easily request a PRSI contribution statement.





						Homepage
					

MyWelfare




					services.mywelfare.ie


----------



## Lisgoold (13 Nov 2022)

ClubMan said:


> If you register for myWelfare you can easily request a PRSI contribution statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the statement. Just couldn't be bothered to go and find it. 
I was right though, it is 887.


----------



## Look ahead (13 Nov 2022)

3CC said:


> HI - why do you say to apply for the UK state pension first?  Thanks.


Because it's paid a year earlier than Irish state pension.


----------



## Groucho (13 Nov 2022)

Lisgoold said:


> From memory, I have 887 prsi contributions. Most or all on here seem to think I would get something from that. The doubt in my mind is mainly down to this :  .............     and there follows a list of criteria but the bottom one is incomplete.



Are your 887 Irish PRSI contributions full rate?      If so then you're well over the 520 threshold, so you're definitely in!       

The only uncertainty is how much you'll be getting when you reach the magic age!


----------



## Conan (13 Nov 2022)

So 887 gives you 15 years (assuming they are A Class). At a minimum that will get you 15/40ths of a State Pension under the Total Contribution Approach. And maybe you can add to that between now and age 66. 
You might get a higher figure under the Totals and Average model, but I would need to know when you first stated paying PRSI in Ireland.


----------



## cwc456 (13 Nov 2022)

Look ahead said:


> Because it's paid a year earlier than Irish state pension.


Both UK and Irish state pensions are paid at 66 now.


----------



## DannyBoyD (13 Nov 2022)

Depends on  your year of birth, UK may not pay till age 67


----------



## Lisgoold (14 Nov 2022)

Conan said:


> So 887 gives you 15 years (assuming they are A Class). At a minimum that will get you 15/40ths of a State Pension under the Total Contribution Approach. And maybe you can add to that between now and age 66.
> You might get a higher figure under the Totals and Average model, but I would need to know when you first stated paying PRSI in Ireland.


Started paying PRSI in 1990, and yes , they're all A class. Last payment was 2010. That wasn't continuous, as there was a gap of three or four years when I working out of Ireland.

So what do you make of that last bullet point in the screenshot I posted?


----------



## cwc456 (14 Nov 2022)

DannyBoyD said:


> Depends on  your year of birth, UK may not pay till age 67


Yes, UK state pension starts on 66th birthday only for those people born 6 October 1954 through 5 April 1960.


----------



## paul44 (14 Nov 2022)

when you say sligo did it all what exactly did they do for the English one? just make the contact and Newcastle contact you directly?


----------



## mct1 (14 Nov 2022)

paul44 said:


> when you say sligo did it all what exactly did they do for the English one? just make the contact and Newcastle contact you directly?


As far as I can recall - on request Sligo sent me the application form for my UK pension, I returned it to Sligo who sent it on to the UK who then started paying my pension into the account I specified (and presumably notified me of same). This was 5 years before I was due to claim my Irish state pension - before UK changed the age rule for women.


----------



## Lisgoold (14 Nov 2022)

cwc456 said:


> Yes, UK state pension starts on 66th birthday only for those people born 6 October 1954 through 5 April 1960.


For people born between those dates , is the state pension age 66 or 67 in Ireland?


----------



## Conan (14 Nov 2022)

Lisgoold said:


> For people born between those dates , is the state pension age 66 or 67 in Ireland?


The current State Pension age in Ireland is 66 for all.


----------



## Groucho (14 Nov 2022)

Lisgoold said:


> So what do you make of that last bullet point in the screenshot I posted?



Unfortunately it's not fully visible on my screen.      But I looked at the DSP operational guidelines for the SCP and can't see where you found it!


----------



## Lisgoold (14 Nov 2022)

Groucho said:


> Unfortunately it's not fully visible on my screen.      But I looked at the DSP operational guidelines for the SCP and can't see where you found it!


It's on Citizensinformation.ie about pro rata pensions .
When it's talking about mixed insurance records, I'm not sure if that's talking about working in private and public sector in Ireland, or mixed as in working in two or more countries.
I guess I'll find out in 3 years time!


----------



## Conan (14 Nov 2022)

Lisgoold said:


> It's on Citizensinformation.ie about pro rata pensions .
> When it's talking about mixed insurance records, I'm not sure if that's talking about working in private and public sector in Ireland, or mixed as in working in two or more countries.
> I guess I'll find out in 3 years time!


Pro Rata Pension refers to a mix of A PRSI and say B or D PRSI (which don't qualify for a State Pension).
If you have worked overseas, if might be possible to amalgamate your overseas years with your Irish A Class PRSI (under the various Bi-Lateral Social Security Agreements) to augment your total Irish Pension entitlement. You would need to contact the DSP records Office in Buncrana to find out your best option.


----------



## Groucho (14 Nov 2022)

Lisgoold said:


> It's on Citizensinformation.ie about pro rata pensions .
> When it's talking about mixed insurance records, I'm not sure if that's talking about working in private and public sector in Ireland, or mixed as in working in two or more countries.
> I guess I'll find out in 3 years time!



You have already confirmed that all of your PRSI contributions were at the Higher Rate (Class A) so don't worry about it as it doesn't apply to you!


----------



## Black Sheep (14 Nov 2022)

Do you have any credits on that PRSI statement. They may be very valuable to bump up you pension


----------



## paul44 (15 Nov 2022)

mct1 said:


> As far as I can recall - on request Sligo sent me the application form for my UK pension, I returned it to Sligo who sent it on to the UK who then started paying my pension into the account I specified (and presumably notified me of same). This was 5 years before I was due to claim my Irish state pension - before UK changed the age rule for women.


Did you have to mail your birth/marriage certs to both or just Sligo ?


----------



## mct1 (15 Nov 2022)

paul44 said:


> Did you have to mail your birth/marriage certs to both or just Sligo ?


It's 10 years ago but from memory whatever docs/certs I sent all went with the UK application form to Sligo. I always found them very responsive and helpful both on the phone and by mail.


----------



## Lisgoold (15 Nov 2022)

Black Sheep said:


> Do you have any credits on that PRSI statement. They may be very valuable to bump up you pension


Not sure if that was meant for me, or what you mean by credits. They are mainly paid contributions. There are three years when there are also credited contributions of 39, 21, and 14.

One of those might just be when the tax year changed to start in January rather than April.
Why would credited ones boost it anymore than paid contributions?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2022)

Lisgoold said:


> Not sure if that was meant for me, or what you mean by credits.








						Credited social insurance contributions
					

A credited social insurance contribution is a contribution given to you and recorded on your social insurance record.  What are the rules about credited contributions for students, carers, homemakers, voluntary development workers and those who take early retirement? Find out more.




					www.citizensinformation.ie


----------



## cwc456 (18 Nov 2022)

Look ahead said:


> You do not need to contact Sligo or Newcastle. The application forms for both pensions are available online. Apply for UK one first.


I made my claim for the UK pension yesterday and it's much easier just to call the International Pension Centre rather then fill in the form.  The phone application took about 10 minutes and there are far fewer questions than on the form. For example, the form wants details of all employers and addresses where you lived in the UK, while the phone application only asks for last UK address and employer. The form also asks for birth and marriage certificates. The form also has some strange questions like "Have you ever lived or worked in the United Kingdom?"


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (18 Nov 2022)

cwc456 said:


> I made my claim for the UK pension yesterday and it's much easier just to call the International Pension Centre rather then fill in the form.


Do you not have to send them _any_ paperwork? Seems a bit odd.


----------



## cwc456 (18 Nov 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> Do you not have to send them _any_ paperwork? Seems a bit odd.


It surprised me too, but they didn't ask for any paperwork at all.  Maybe they get in touch with the people in Sligo to confirm identity - I gave my PPS number and told them I had made my Irish State pension application.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (18 Nov 2022)

cwc456 said:


> It surprised me too, but they didn't ask for any paperwork at all.


I would follow it up in writing to make sure nothing was missed.


----------



## Lisgoold (18 Nov 2022)

cwc456 said:


> I made my claim for the UK pension yesterday and it's much easier just to call the International Pension Centre rather then fill in the form.  The phone application took about 10 minutes and there are far fewer questions than on the form. For example, the form wants details of all employers and addresses where you lived in the UK, while the phone application only asks for last UK address and employer. The form also asks for birth and marriage certificates. The form also has some strange questions like "Have you ever lived or worked in the United Kingdom?"


Did you look at the form first, and then think sod this, I'll phone them?


----------



## cwc456 (18 Nov 2022)

Lisgoold said:


> Did you look at the form first, and then think sod this, I'll phone them?


I received an "Invitation to claim UK State Pension" letter that basically says call +44 (0) 191 2187777 to claim your pension, or alternatively you can use the form. I'd already sent my SPC1 form to Sligo and that form states that they will apply on your behalf to other countries. Anyway, I called the UK people to confirm what they expected from me, and surely you need to be in touch with them in any case to specify the bank account and frequency for your UK payments. The young lady who took the call seemed quite surprised at the idea of anyone using the form!


----------



## jpd (18 Nov 2022)

Did you not put your bank account details on the form you sent to Sligo?

I claimed pensions many years ago from Ireland, UK and France. I sent the form to Sligo and after that, it all went smoothly, if a bit lengthy


----------



## cwc456 (18 Nov 2022)

jpd said:


> Did you not put your bank account details on the form you sent to Sligo?
> 
> I claimed pensions many years ago from Ireland, UK and France. I sent the form to Sligo and after that, it all went smoothly, if a bit lengthy


There's only space on the SPC1 form for one account, so I added my Irish a/c there, but I want my UK pension paid to a UK a/c.


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Nov 2022)

Lisgoold those 87 credits when added to your 887 contributions could make a significant difference to the level of pension received or even  upgrade you to the next bracket.
CWC 456  I suspect the reason you were asked "Have you ever lived or worked in the UK"  is to check if your spouse has a pension from UK in which case you may be entitled to a portion of his pension which maybe a better (or worse) option.

I have a pension from UK while never having lived or worked there


----------



## cwc456 (18 Nov 2022)

Black Sheep said:


> Lisgoold those 87 credits when added to your 887 contributions could make a significant difference to the level of pension received or even  upgrade you to the next bracket.
> CWC 456  I suspect the reason you were asked "Have you ever lived or worked in the UK"  is to check if your spouse has a pension from UK in which case you may be entitled to a portion of his pension which maybe a better (or worse) option.
> 
> I have a pension from UK while never having lived or worked there


OK I guess that makes sense


----------



## cwc456 (6 Dec 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> I would follow it up in writing to make sure nothing was missed.


I got my decision letter from the Newcastle pension centre today, though the letter was dated 21st November, only 4 days after I called to claim the pension on 17th November. So that was pretty quick although the weekly pension amount in the letter doesn't allow for my recent voluntary NI contributions.  Hopefully the NI contributions will be credited before my pension date next February, or if not my weekly pension amount will be updated with arrears when they are credited.  I'll be following up on that. 
No word from the Sligo people yet.


----------



## I'm Nobody (6 Dec 2022)

I've applied for the UK and Irish pension.
Sligo told me I will be informed two weeks  before my 66th birthday, which is January 1st 2023.
Seems to me to be short notice.
Hopefully I will have some news next week.


----------



## euroDilbert (7 Dec 2022)

I'm Nobody said:


> I've applied for the UK and Irish pension.
> Sligo told me I will be informed two weeks  before my 66th birthday, which is January 1st 2023.
> Seems to me to be short notice.
> Hopefully I will have some news next week.


This is in line with my experience (2 weeks). 

However, I had also applied for my UK pension via Sligo, but it appears they didn't process it until the last minute. I rang the UK to enquire at around the same time, and was told no application had been made (I assume it was in some processing queue). So, I just continued on the call to apply for my pension - it took about 10 minutes. They asked a few questions re employment in the UK etc - but I already had everything to hand in a copy of the Sligo application. I would recommend taking this route for anyone applying for a UK pension - unless you want to use UK credits for your Irish pension.

Lastly, I unexpectedly received my UK pension Christmas Bonus last week : £10.  This appears to be the full bonus that everyone receives. Our double payment is extremely generous by comparison.


----------



## jpd (7 Dec 2022)

Our pension is extermely generous by comparison as well - as indeed a lot of our benefits, but sssh, don't say that too loud


----------



## cwc456 (7 Dec 2022)

euroDilbert said:


> This is in line with my experience (2 weeks).
> 
> However, I had also applied for my UK pension via Sligo, but it appears they didn't process it until the last minute. I rang the UK to enquire at around the same time, and was told no application had been made (I assume it was in some processing queue). So, I just continued on the call to apply for my pension - it took about 10 minutes. They asked a few questions re employment in the UK etc - but I already had everything to hand in a copy of the Sligo application. I would recommend taking this route for anyone applying for a UK pension - unless you want to use UK credits for your Irish pension.
> 
> Lastly, I unexpectedly received my UK pension Christmas Bonus last week : £10.  This appears to be the full bonus that everyone receives. Our double payment is extremely generous by comparison.


The UK pension Christmas Bonus has been set at £10 since the seventies - the days when you could actually buy something with ten quid. The good news is that the UK state pension will be increasing by 10% next April


----------

